# Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (NEW PICS July 09)



## Vito (7 Aug 2008)

Hey guys, I have finally begun to setup my very first aquarium and its going to be a planted one  . 

Its been a lengthy process to get here but it all started when my fiance and I were given a gold fish as a pet, back then I always thought goldfish+bowl+water = happy fish, little did I know how wrong I was. over time I became very interested in watching the little guy swim about and I also got a small filter to keep the water clean. As time went on, I bought some slate for the small tank and also got him a tank mate (shubunkin), at this stage I wasn't educated about fish and required tanks sizes and stuff, but my interest in fish grew and grew, so I bought my first edition of PFK (Issue 10/October 2006), the 32 page pull-out beginners guide sold it for me and thats when the interest grew into an obsession. Many issues later, after all the research into the hobby I purchased a Juwel Rio 180, I then put it in my room and my mum went APE!! So I was forced to return it. I could have bought a smaller one but everything I had ever read about the hob told me to buy the biggest I could afford, lol. Anyway I couldn't have fish unless they were in the shed, which I didn't want, so I carried on reading many issues of PFK, forums and other various sites. I then thought I will just scour ebay and other site to gather my equipment for the day I set up my tank, I found a Juwel Rio 125, never used in walnut for Â£70, local seller too. I bought the stand from LFS for Â£60, overall saved me Â£100. Now me and my fiance have moved into our flat and have settled in, unfortunately furniture and TV was priority over tank setup but like I said at the start, finally.

Anyway thats my story, now to the Journal!

Equipment:
Juwel Rio 125 (Walnut)
Tetratec EX1200
Hydor ETH Heater 300W
Presurized co2 - 500g bottle
Original Juwel lighting - 18w
Hagen Glomat twin starter  - 18w 
4 Juwel Reflectors
2 x Juwel bulbs (came with tank)
1 x Arcadia original bulb
1 x Zoo Med Ultra Sun
Glass drop checker
ADA Aquasoil amazonia - 2 x 9l bags & 1 x 3l
Rocks - My mums other half sourced them for me...

Plants so far:
HC
Glosso
Dwarf Hairgrass

Dosing dry ferts "EI"

Any way here is the pics, step by step'ish

All or most the equipment





Rocks! Supplied by my mums partner...




In with the ADA AS...




Toying around with the hard scape and finally got to this...




Next day I went to MA @ St.albans (awesome shop!!!) and bought HC, Glosso and Harigrass. Removed rockwool and separated the plantlets...




Planting was very time consuming, but it was very easy with the ADA AS... Any way starting to fill the tank, Being a newbie, I just the the hose loose witch messed my hardscape and plants... very annoying,  any way I sorted it all...




I now use LondonDragon's Water Changer, found on Hardware and Diy forum, makes life much easier.











Finished Result - 25/07/08...










It was alot of work and It took a long time to get to this stage but it was worth it.

2 weeks on and this is what the tank looks like now...




















I just added 14 RCS's and my face was glued to my tank lol... any way guys that's the progress so far, I will keep posting pictures and hopefully my picture taking ability will improve, my cam is an Olympus mini digital 4.0 Megapixel, if anyone know what settings are the best for taking pics of my tank please let me know. Any criticism is welcomed.

Vito.


----------



## Joecoral (7 Aug 2008)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*

looking good for a first attempt, will look amazing in another few weeks once thr plants have all grown in and are carpetting nicely
i look forward to more phto updates!
JC


----------



## oldwhitewood (7 Aug 2008)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*

Your rock placement on the right hand side is especially good. It will be interesting to see how it matures.


----------



## Vito (7 Aug 2008)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*

Thanks for the feedback guys, I'll keep weekly updates on the tank until its fully grown.

Ive noticed that my on my hairgrass some of the grass is browning and also some HC leave are melting... any ideas of the cause?

Vito.


----------



## John Starkey (7 Aug 2008)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*

Hi Vito,i think you have made a very nice start and your setup will be interesting when it matures,good luck John.


----------



## Vito (8 Aug 2008)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*

I need some advice guys, I've noticed since planting leaves of the HC are melting and the dwarf hairgrass is browning in certain stems... could it be down to my photperiod, the co2 comes on at 1pm and the lights come on a 3pm, co2 off 10pm and lights out 11pm, the room is light through the day even with the curtains closed, should i set the photperiod from morning until early evening? or is this melting & browning normal?

Thanks

Vito


----------



## ceg4048 (8 Aug 2008)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*

Vito, 
      You need to add more CO2.

Cheers,


----------



## aaronnorth (8 Aug 2008)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*

I would set it for 10hours, apart from that it is ok. I would up the CO2 & ferts, HC can take some time to start off when it is new.


----------



## Vito (8 Aug 2008)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*

Ok guys, I will up the co2, the drop checker is currently limeade green bordering yellow'ish, I have some Cherry shrimp in there and I dont want the OD on the co2 in case it might kill them, thanks for the advice guys. currently set co2 to 2 bubble per second, Ill also up the dosing.

Thanks

Vito.


----------



## ceg4048 (8 Aug 2008)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*

Vito,
       Yes I understand about the shrimp. In that case another thing you can do is to lower the light a bit to give yourself more breathing room. Perhaps one bulb can be shut down, or you can play with the timings of the bulb so that full intensity isn't reached until later in the day. It may also be that you need to play with the spraybar by repositioning it or even adding a second bar to get better or perhaps more even distribution. In the short term you might be able to get by with adding a powerhead to force flow down to the substrate level. Tha's adding more equipment to the tank though so it may not be the ideal solution. Just to cover the bases, are you using 4 dkh water in the dropchecker or are you using tank water?

Cheers,


----------



## Themuleous (8 Aug 2008)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*

Excellent work, wish my first scape had been as good!

Sam


----------



## Vito (8 Aug 2008)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*

Thanks for the advice ceg, ima try upping the co2 and dosing then if i see the shrimps struggleing ill sort the light. I am using 4dkh and I used JBL regent solution thing...

Just a quick update, some of the samller shrimps kept getting sucked up by the filter so I chopped some corse filter sponge to size and inserted it into the filter inlet, my only concern is its not going to suck up the big bits of rubbish but at least my shrip will be ok, well this is just a trial if it causes me problems i'll remove it.... thanks for your advice guys.

Watch this space

Vito


----------



## Vito (10 Aug 2008)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*

Quick update guys,

I trimmed the Hairgrass right back to promote some growth and also to try and remove the ugly brown leaves, I broke my drop checker, DOH! new one on order... 

I dont know now how much Co2 im pumping in the tank but its at 2 bps, no pearling yet since set up and the drop checker when its want broken showed yellow. 

Shrimps seem to be getting bigger by the day, Ive spoted a few sheded skins, they seem ok with the uped dosage of co2.

There is some bright green algae building up on cermaic diffuser, i tried to scrub it off but its virtually impossible, any advice on removing it?

Also my aquarium is giving of a bit of a smell is there anything I can do to prevent it?

Thanks,

Vito.


----------



## aaronnorth (10 Aug 2008)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*

get some bleach, pour it on the ceramic plate and leave it for at least 5mins (Longer the better! I leave mine while i do the rest of the maintenance   ) then wash it thoroughly off and soak in dechlorinator for 5mins, repeat if necassary.

Scrubbing is useless.


----------



## Vito (10 Aug 2008)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> get some bleach, pour it on the ceramic plate and leave it for at least 5mins (Longer the better! I leave mine while i do the rest of the maintenance   ) then wash it thoroughly off and soak in dechlorinator for 5mins, repeat if necassary.
> 
> Scrubbing is useless.



Thanks for the advice buddy!


----------



## Vito (18 Aug 2008)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*

Hey guys, Three weeks in and I though might as well update...

So Anyway got about a dozen or so Red Cherry Shrimp in there now, I'm sure two females had egges but they didnt carry them under the tail they just dumped them, so possibly a big poop, I dunno any Ideas? they were yellow and there was about 10 of them....

The tank is doing ok I have a few algae Issues growing on the plants and the rocks... so annoying, I remove as much as I can but its really difficult. Plants seem to be doing much better than when they were first in, at the beginning the HC leaves were melting but has now recovered with some adjustments to the Co2, the Golsso is growing fast as hell and taking over the right of the tanks as you will see in the photos, and the Hairgrass is sprouting runners but many of the orginal planted leaves are brown, I will have to remove each individual one but its so hard!!! is there any tank inhabitant that will eat the dying or browning leaves of plants?











Anyways thats the progress so far guys, Ill be going to Vegas this Thursday so the tanks will be left for a week but im sure will be fine, hopefully some crazy growth while I'm away, when I return I'm going to buy some otto's I need more clean up crew otherwise this algae is going to drive me insane.

Any criticism welcome,

Vito.


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Aug 2008)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*

I love the rock formation


----------



## Vito (18 Aug 2008)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> I love the rock formation



Thanks mate, I had a good play around until I settled with this layout but I am really happy with it.

Thanks again

Vito.


----------



## Vito (31 Aug 2008)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*

Hey guys, just got back from Vegas (The best place to party), my tank is not doing so well, the co2 ran out while i was away, algae has coverd rocks and plants and its looks horrible, I think im going to remove plants clean up in a bleach solourtion mix and rocks also and then redo the hole lot, what do you guys think ?

Vito


----------



## aaronnorth (31 Aug 2008)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*



			
				Vito said:
			
		

> Hey guys, just got back from Vegas (The best place to party), my tank is not doing so well, the co2 ran out while i was away, algae has coverd rocks and plants and its looks horrible, I think im going to remove plants clean up in a bleach solourtion mix and rocks also and then redo the hole lot, what do you guys think ?
> 
> Vito




Thatt happened to me aswell  BBA everywere. The bleah can damage plants, i just got a tootrush and cleaned up the rocks well, pull off the worst infected leaves, then i overdosed excell.


----------



## beeky (2 Sep 2008)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*

Just remember - if it was easy it wouldn't be so satisfying!

We've all been through it, so don't worry. Excellent work and the fact that the carpet was doing well shows your on the right track.


----------



## Vito (2 Sep 2008)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*

Well I have gone for a blackout option, see if that helps, the HC has algae right in it, dunno how easy its going to be to remove it without uprooting it... anyway ill give it a go before I make any drastic changes... thanks for the help guys

Vito


----------



## beeky (3 Sep 2008)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*

Daily dosing with Excel or EasyCarbo can fend off algae, so may be worth a go. Try and use a syringe if you can get one and squirt it at the worst affected bits. Turn the filter off a few minutes before doing this and then back on a few minutes after to give the stuff longer contact time.


----------



## Vito (4 Sep 2008)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*



			
				beeky said:
			
		

> Daily dosing with Excel or EasyCarbo can fend off algae, so may be worth a go. Try and use a syringe if you can get one and squirt it at the worst affected bits. Turn the filter off a few minutes before doing this and then back on a few minutes after to give the stuff longer contact time.



Thanks for the tip beeky im going to purchase some tomorrow.

I now removed the black bags, alot of the algae had vanished, I suspect its down to the shrimp and I also have two snails in there wich I need to identify but the blackout seemed to work a treat, I did a major tidy up of the tank and remoced as much algae as I could that was attached to the plants, also cut away many dead leaves of glosso and plucked some dead Hairgrass, the HC looks ok belive it or not, no signs of ill health, hopefully now Ive turned the lights back on and begun dosing EI the plants will become a more lush green again.

No pics today, the tanks isn't looking very attractive anyway, I will hopefully will be buying some otto's on sunday, one of my LFS sells them for Â£2 each or 6 for Â£10 seems cheap.

Anyway thanks again for all your help and advice.

Vito.


----------



## Vito (7 Sep 2008)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*

Hey guys, Just added 6 otto's so hopefully they will halp with my algae control, I gave the tank a bit of a clean, removed the dying glosso and tried removing some algae on the HC with a toothbrush, just hope now with the co2 back and daily dosing the green will come back, I hate the looks of yellow leaves... any way I have a question about surface movement, I originally had the outlet under the water level with the holes angles downward but I noticed a cloudy build up, so now one half of the inlet is facing down and the other half is facing up causing a ripple effect, will this drive off my co2? also I don't want to OD the co2 because of the otto's, 3 shrimps have died, I suspected it was too much co2 but i am monitoring it very closely now.ill try to post some pictures soon.

Thanks guys!

Vito


----------



## beeky (18 Sep 2008)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*

How are things going now?

I think the people who use spray bars have them just underneath the surface with the holes pointing straight forward at the front glass. This carries the CO2 rich water down the front glass to the carpet plants and then back along the substrate. Keep the water surface with a slight ripple but nothing more.


----------



## Vito (23 Sep 2008)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*

Hey guys, I thought it was about time for an update.

As I have explained in my previous posts I had suffered an algae breakout due to co2 running out while I was away and everything was covered, so I was forced to blackout witch helped dramatically although many of the glosso plants had died off so I had to remove a large amount it and after a good manual removal of all the algae I got the co2 up and running and I am also spot dosing roughly 3ml easycarbo to remove the hair algae I couldn't get off the HC, its really helped and all the plants seem to be alot healthier, algae is nearly vanished so big thanks to all the guys that recommended dosing easycarbo/excell, works a treat!

So I am stocking the tank slowly, as you know I have dozen shrimp, 2 of which are carrying big bunch of eggs and 6 otto's. 2 of them died, I'm pretty confident it was down to co2 poisoning because I didn't have any o2 running into the tank, I know have one on a timer running when lights go out and the fish and shrimp seem alot more active. I have an abundance of snails which I remove daily... My next purchase will be the main body of fish, originally I was going to get some rummy's  but I went to MA @ St.albans and saw some green tetras and I absolutely love the blue colour they have, I dunno how many I can have but I big shoal would look awesome, if any one knows anything about these little guys leme know, good and bad...

Well that's it guys here is the latest pics...









Vito.


----------



## Stu Worrall (24 Oct 2008)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*

very nice setup, rock placement is great.  Its good to see what fellow Rio users do with their tanks, such a great diversity in them. Hows it going after another month, any updates?


----------



## Themuleous (24 Oct 2008)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*

Nice  really like the rocks on the left, not sure about the ones on the right though, perhaps more variation, i.e. a few smaller ones are well?  or replace a large one with a small one?

Sam


----------



## Vito (24 Oct 2008)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*



			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> Nice  really like the rocks on the left, not sure about the ones on the right though, perhaps more variation, i.e. a few smaller ones are well?  or replace a large one with a small one?
> 
> Sam



I agree with you mate, my vision has quite panned out yet, I was hopping for some much taller growth from the hairgrass at the back...

Well I suppose an update is due, so here goes...  

Well there has been a few ups and downs over the past month, as mentioned in the previous update I had many snails and I got fed up of picking them out so I bought 2 Botia striata (kindly recomended buy guys on this forum), they have solved the problem but caused another, if you notice in the pics to follow there is a empty pach on the fromt left corner of the tank I suspect its those two digging for food uprooting my precious HC..  :!: 

Ive also had slight problems with staghorn algae, its spread over the weeks mainly on the rocks but some on the plants, I've been told its mainly down to poor co2 and although my glosso grows really well as you will see from the photos the HC isn't growing as well as I hope so this week I have started spot dosing 3-4ml easycarbo on each stem and pach of HC and any algae infested rock or plant. The Hairgrass is ok although its filled out so much since I planted I wanted it for a backround plant and wanted a tall grass effect against the back wall but thats not going to plan, the tallets strands are behind the left section of rocks, everywhere else is 2" tall and there is darkening of the leaves which is probably due to not enough co2 aswell.

Any way, I went to my LSF yesterday, to buy some filter floss when my eye caught an nice bunch of red eye tetra, I couldn't resist so I purchased 7 and they are awesome, I am waitning for a bach of green neons to be deliverd next week and I will be getting about 12-15 maybe more in future... anyway that whats been going on, any advice, critisizm or whatever is welcomed.

Pics Taken 9:45PM tonight









In this pic you can see some of the leaves of HC are brown, hopefully upping the co2 will get the HC to grow.






























Well thats enought pics, the plants seem to appear much healtheir in the photos but my cammera isn't very good so you can see the detail and the algea damage but as I have said upping the co2 and dosing easycarbo with a bit of patience, hopefully it will pan out.

one last thing I was thinking of moving the spray bar to the right wall by the intake for a better flow around the tanks what do you guys think?

Until the next update,

Vito


----------



## Themuleous (25 Oct 2008)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*

How much NO3 you adding?  I always find HC N hungry.  I would do what ever you can to maximise the flow around the tank, in particular the flow over the plants.  I learnt that lesson when I lost Â£50 worth of HC due to poor flow in the tank, doh!

Sam


----------



## Vito (25 Oct 2008)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*



			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> How much NO3 you adding?  I always find HC N hungry.  I would do what ever you can to maximise the flow around the tank, in particular the flow over the plants.  I learnt that lesson when I lost Â£50 worth of HC due to poor flow in the tank, doh!
> 
> Sam



This is my dosing regeim,

1/4 tsp KNO3 3x a week - Thursday, Saturday, Monday
1/16 tsp KH2PO4 3x a week - Friday, Sunday, Tuesday
1/16 tsp traces 3x a week - Thursday, Saturday, Monday

Wednesday no ferts.

Thurday 50% water change. 

I just sprinkle the dry ferts next to the spray bar, is it more effective to dilute them in some tank water first and then add them??

Vito


----------



## willmaddoxUK (25 Oct 2008)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*

i think i get jeliuos to easy 
great start


----------



## Vito (3 Nov 2008)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*

Hey guys Ive noticed that many of my glosso leaves seem to have bites take out of them, I currently have 4 otto's, 2 zebra loach and 6 Red eye tetra, I just can seem to catch them eating it but the loaches do dig down into the glosso, probably to get some foo trapped in there I dunno.... if its down to the ottos, I leave a generous portion of cucumber in there for a few days and then leave a day with no food and then chuck in another cucumber the next day... the tetras I feed once a day a couple of sprinkles of flake food.

Any Ideas?

Vito


----------



## Vito (26 Mar 2009)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*

Ok I think its time for a well overdue update on the tank.
I did a slight re scape seeing as I moved house and I wasn't keen on what I had so I stripped everything and slightly rearranged the rocks and that was back in January, I'm not that keen at the moment the way the tank looks but I am just going to leave it to grow and see what happens because I haven't the time for a re scape, I have just done a water change and have repositioned the co2 diffuser on the left under the outlet because my HC is very slow growing and I'm experimenting with the co2 which is causing me BBA, and my 2 SAE's don't seem to touch it... I have seen on many tanks people have their diffusers at the front or the back, until now I had it under the inlet but I have seen far more successful growth on others tanks and the diffuser never seems to be placed under the inlet so thats why I changed. I'm upping the co2 as well, I'm trying to get the monster growth and alot of HC coverage 
If any one has any advice on the co2 diffuser positioning or feedback, it would be good to know.
Im also considering reducing my filter media to increase flow, I have a TT1200 Top basket while floss+black spnge, next has bio balls, next one has one sponge covering eheim substrate pro last layer is another sponge with the ceramic tube things, have I got too much media what should I remove?

Any way here are the pics! 


































any feedback welcome
Vito


----------



## jay (26 Mar 2009)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*

I think this has some great potential!
the rocks at first, looked a bit all over the place, but the plant choice and placing actually suits it.
Get the hc and hairgrass spreading and it will look like a nice meadow.
Noticed some brush algae on the rocks... would maybe crank up the co2 slightly and keep it steady. what ferts you using and how much?
what about water changes?


----------



## Vito (27 Mar 2009)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*



			
				jay said:
			
		

> I think this has some great potential!
> the rocks at first, looked a bit all over the place, but the plant choice and placing actually suits it.
> Get the hc and hairgrass spreading and it will look like a nice meadow.
> Noticed some brush algae on the rocks... would maybe crank up the co2 slightly and keep it steady. what ferts you using and how much?
> what about water changes?



Yeah the bush algea I belive if because i keep tampering with the co2, or so i have read. I use dry ferts, 1/4 tsp KNO3, 1/16 tsp KH2PO4 ,1/16 tsp traces as recomended on James Planted tanks site, the ferts are from gardens direct. I think im going double the dosage due to upping the co2, I do a 50% change weekly, yesterday I did a 70% along with a filter clean. what are your thoughts/experiance on diffuser location?

vito


----------



## Steve Smith (27 Mar 2009)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*



			
				Vito said:
			
		

> what are your thoughts/experiance on diffuser location?



You want it to be placed somewhere where your filter flow will keep the bubbles in the water column for longer


----------



## Vito (27 Mar 2009)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> You want it to be placed somewhere where your filter flow will keep the bubbles in the water column for longer



Yeah as you can see if have it inders the left of the outlet pipe, im going to be experiments over the next month placing it in diffrent locations each week and recording the growth...


----------



## Vito (28 Mar 2009)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*

Well I cranked up the co2 to around 3 maybe 4 bps and ive uped the fert dosage, yesterday my fish seemed unusually relaxed and all out in the open, usually they hide as soon as I come to the tank anyway I woke up this morning to dose the ferts only to find all my green neons dead, and tangle in the plants along with some ottos i think, I didnt have time this morning to remove them so I'll be doing that this evening. I angled the spraybar slightly downward which minimized water agitation so that+high co2 must of killed them, but if all my livestock is gone by the time I get home im going to run a plant only tank for a while... hopefully my shrimp make it.


----------



## jay (28 Mar 2009)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*

lowering surface agitation with more co2 is a bad combination. Its an error that many have done. Very bad news espeicially losing the green neons. Beautiful fish.


----------



## Vito (29 Mar 2009)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*

Ahh I made school boy error, it wasn't the co2 after all, when I did the water change on thursday I forgot to turn the heater back on, poor guys froze to death... lost 35 green neons and 1 SAE, temp was reading 10 degrees when I realised...
Once bitten, twice shy i suppose.

Vito


----------



## Vito (14 Apr 2009)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*

Just an update on the tank so far... Upping the Co2 has had a fantastic impact on the growth of plants and the HC is filling out nicely, at last. On the flip side im fighting a constant battle with BBA, the easycarbo isnt scratching it, I am guessing because I have the co2 on a timer and not 24 hour the massive fluctuations is causing it, I bought a pair of true SAE's after being sold some fakes but unforunatly died within an hour, more than likely due to suffercation because of the co2 levels... Im considering a rescape also because I feel this has been much my "L plate tank" and I have learnt alot (most the hard way) and still have much more to learn. Anyway I am going to observe the tank over the next few days and make a decision weather to re-strart or not.

Any way Ill keep you all posted.

Vito


----------



## ceg4048 (14 Apr 2009)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*

Vito,
      It depends on when your timer comes on. There is not an inherent risk of BBA just because the tank is on a timer versus 24/7. Generally, the CO2 should come on an hour or two before the lights come on. The idea is to saturate the water column enough so that at lights on the plants can immediately begin to feed and it is at this time when they are most vulnerable to carbon starvation. if your injection rate is poor then it may take longer to reach the proper saturation levels and the plants may still suffer, especially if the lighting is high, so it's a combination of injection rate and timing. If you had BBA to begin with adding CO2 does not mean that the BBA will disappear overnight because BBA loves CO2 just like any plant, so they will respond as well. You have to physically remove the BBA as well as physically remove all infected leaves. You need to also do more water changes to remove BBA spores from the water column. You can dose 2X or 3X the stated amounts of the Easycarbo bottle as long as you don't have susceptible plants like Riccia which respond poorly to the liquid carbon products.

Cheers,


----------



## Vito (14 Apr 2009)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*

Thanks for the advice ceg, Im going to carry on with the scape for now as its currently situated in my conservatory that's due to be completely demolished and re-built into a new extension over the the next 6 months or so and that will give me plenty of time for planning for the new setup. 
I have repositioned the spraybar at one end of the tank along with the intake on the same side at the back and the ceramic diffuser at the opposite end of the tank, hopefully this will increase the flow of co2 around the tank and keep the algae at bay. Its due a water change on Thursday but I'm off tomorrow so I'll do an early one instead and probably another on Sunday.
I might even go buy a couple more SAE's and introduce them into the tank straight after the WC so there is plenty of o2 in the tank.
Ill be posting some more pics by the end of them month, the Hairgrass is growing like mad!

Vito


----------



## Vito (19 May 2009)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (Finally!!!)*

Hey guys, 

Its been nearly 2 months since I last posted pics so I thought I would update, I got rid of the Redeye's and left it up to the "clean up crew" to work their magic, nearly all of the BBA has gone and the plants seem to be doing well.




































































Oh and I have now added rummies!!!
All comments welcome.
Vito


----------



## LondonDragon (19 May 2009)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (NEW PICS MAY 09)*

Looking good Vito, plants are looking very healthy and I like the carpet of hair grass


----------



## TDI-line (20 May 2009)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (NEW PICS MAY 09)*

Really nice Vito, great choice of fish too.


----------



## Vito (20 May 2009)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (NEW PICS MAY 09)*

Thanks guys, I will be "mowing the lawn" right down so you can see the hc underneath, its going to gey messy! 
Thanks for the comments guys its taking me ages to get such a nice green look going on.

Vito


----------



## LondonDragon (20 May 2009)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (NEW PICS MAY 09)*



			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> Really nice Vito, great choice of fish too.


Its looking like a mini version of your tank hehe


----------



## Vito (2 Jun 2009)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (NEW PICS MAY 09)*

Hey everyone, 

Thanks for the comment and feedback so far, everyone as been really helpful, I'm just trying to keep the thread going so I thought an update is due. My tank is in my conservatory so not Ideal for taking pictures during the day but I couldn't resist.

Pic of HC, at last I am able to grow the stuff its my favorite plant for any aquarium and I will probably use it in all my future tanks. 



Pic of the Blyxa jungle base, my candy loach lives in there, he is very shy maybe I should get another but I know hes alive because the snails are kept at bay.



Lastly an arial view.




I will be taking some full tank snaps this evening when its dark and there is no reflection on the glass.
Any comments welcomed!
Thanks for reading,

Vito.


----------



## George Farmer (2 Jun 2009)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (NEW PICS MAY 09)*

Looking good!

Give the HC/hairgrass a good prune back, net off the floaters, and it'll grow back even nicer.


----------



## Vito (2 Jun 2009)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (NEW PICS MAY 09)*

Thanks George, appreciate the comments, I have been and will continue to prune the carpet mainly because the Hairgrass was taking over, it grows back so quickly and trimming makes a massive mess. I have no choice, I must trim or the hairgrass takes over...

As promised here are the pictures I've just taken, enjoy. 
























The rummies love to swim up against the glass, I'm assuming they think the reflection is another fish..?




One from earlier I forgot to upload.










Again any Feedback welcomed, 
Thanks for reading.

Vito


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Jun 2009)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (NEW PICS MAY 09)*



> The rummies love to swim up against the glass, I'm assuming they think the reflection is another fish..?



from the inside they can just see out like we see in. it is only when looking at anoth pane from the side like shown in picture 2.

or at least that is what i think!

Looking nice and lush anyway


----------



## Vito (3 Jun 2009)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (NEW PICS MAY 09)*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> from the inside they can just see out like we see in. it is only when looking at anoth pane from the side like shown in picture 2.



Yeah you right mate makes sence, maybe something to do with the flow of the tank, could be any explanation for it. Thanks for the comments mate, appriciate it.

Vito


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Jun 2009)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (NEW PICS MAY 09)*

Tank is looking great, puts mine to shame at the moment, I can't grow Blyxa or HC and you do both very well haha, I need to get rid of those rainbows they not CO2 tolerant!!


----------



## Stu Worrall (4 Jun 2009)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (NEW PICS MAY 09)*

wow, that HC has really grown in.  Looing really good vito and the rummynoses really suit it.  Ive been looking at some of those for mine after I lost my shoal


----------



## Vito (4 Jun 2009)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (NEW PICS MAY 09)*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> wow, that HC has really grown in.  Looing really good vito and the rummynoses really suit it.  Ive been looking at some of those for mine after I lost my shoal



Thanks stu, yeah the HC has taken off at last, thanks to the advice from many people from here. I love the rummy's because they are so active but I still preffer green neons and I will be buying 35-40 once im back from mexico.
thanks again for the comments!

Vito


----------



## Themuleous (4 Jun 2009)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (NEW PICS MAY 09)*

Really nice, Vito


----------



## FishBeast (6 Jun 2009)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (NEW PICS MAY 09)*

Your tank has filled out well. Keep us posted!


----------



## Vito (7 Jul 2009)

Hey everyone, Just over a month since my last update so here goes!
I went to Mexico, Riviera Maya, 20 mins outside of Cancun and It was absolutly amazing, lots of great sea life and plenty of tequila. So we me being on holiday I had to figure out some ingenious way to dose the ferts and feed the fish so I came up with this,






 Basicly home made calendar, colour coded for the certain ferts and with small plastic sealable bags with the correct ammounts of ferts and food in the bag and then each bag was pinned to the correct date. The colour coding was to minimize confusion. So I left this in the capable hands of my quickly trained brothers who did an amazing job, I did make it idiot proof so I wasnt expecting mutch to go wrong. When I returned I was suprised to see how much growth had occured in the space of two weeks it was like a jungle compared to when I left and here is the proof. 



















One thing I wanted to show that there is this kinda non growth happening under the blyxa and it looks like spaggetti under it, I am guessing its due to no light getting in there but you only notice it if you look up at the tank.




I do like the grass but it coverd my HC so I have just trimmed it, took me ages to clean up the trimmings and there a few bits still floating in there, when I do the weekly water change on thursday it will be much cleaner. 
So here are the pcis of what it looks like now.















Just messing with the exposure on this shot.















Ok well that the update so far, any comments welcomed.

Vito


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Jul 2009)

That Rio looks awsome dude, do you want to swap it with mine??? hehe great work and nice idea on the calendar did the trick


----------



## chump54 (7 Jul 2009)

lovely, very nice indeed. great textures.  

Chris


----------



## ceg4048 (7 Jul 2009)

Nice one Vito. You've come a long way mate. Love the success stories.  

Cheers,


----------



## rawr (7 Jul 2009)

I really like it! Mounds of Blyxa are what I'm liking recently.


----------



## TBRO (7 Jul 2009)

Very Nice, the plants look really healthy. I agree blyxa looks best in separate mounds, like you have it. Mine currently looks a bit sad after a major trim. I'll have to treat it to a good slug of ferts.

Cheers, Tom


----------



## Vito (8 Jul 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys, I really appreciate it, alot of time and effort goes into planted tanks and probably especially when its your first one, but it has all been well worth it. I will be running the tank until september and then I will be re-strarting a whole new layout but until then keep an eye out for my updates.

Thanks again,

Vito


----------



## Vito (29 Jul 2009)

Hey guys, time fly's so another update due but not change, other than I purchased some dutch rams...
























Water change due tomorrow I think I might trim the bush.
All comments welcomed

Vito


----------



## Gill (1 Aug 2009)

Damn that is Amazing


----------



## Vito (2 Aug 2009)

Gill said:
			
		

> Damn that is Amazing


Thanks alot mate, really appriciate it.
I thought it was time to trim so I removed, trimed and re -planted, Im back to 6 stems and its growing fast! Im just fiddling around and planning my new scape for hopefully September.
Thanks again Gill.


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Aug 2009)

i feel there's so much more to see from you vito.


----------



## Vito (2 Aug 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> i feel there's so much more to see from you vito.


Always learning is someones signature here and they couldnt be more right. I can't wait to make a start on my next scape but im definetly taking time to make sure I nail it first time.


----------



## Nick16 (2 Aug 2009)

how many post6s of hairgrass did you start out with? 
did you divide them up into tiny portions or just small portions?   

love the blyxa island.


----------



## Vito (2 Aug 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> how many post6s of hairgrass did you start out with?
> did you divide them up into tiny portions or just small portions?
> 
> love the blyxa island.


Thanks Nick!
I started with about 2 pots worth, split them into bunches of 15 or so strands and planted them inch apart but I would probably recommend planting less stands and closer together to gain a quicker carpet, but if your patient then my way works too.


----------



## lljdma06 (2 Aug 2009)

That is some serious blyxa.    

llj


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Aug 2009)

This tank got featured in the Your Tanks section of the latest PFK Newsletter  congrats


----------



## Tony Swinney (21 Aug 2009)

Hi Vito

That blyxa is gorgeous     Tank looks great.

Keep it going !
Tony


----------



## Themuleous (22 Aug 2009)

I saw this tank in the latest PFK newsletter email  lovely scape.

Sam


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Aug 2009)

That looks truly stunning and super healthy, fantastic!


----------



## Vito (26 Aug 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys, really appriciate it. i have learned so much from this tank,It was my first attempt and what a journey it has been but that has now come to an end, I have since taken the scape down and donated most the plants out to other ukaps members and I am currently seting up a brand new scape, same tank and equipment just diffrent style, should be set up by begining of october.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## hydrophyte (26 Aug 2009)

Vito said:
			
		

>



What a great tank--so simple and so perfect. 

Vito have you tried adjusting your camera settings these pictures are somewhat over-saturated. It would be so wonderful to get some good shots of this display.


----------



## Richard Dowling (6 Jul 2011)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (NEW PICS July*

Superb Journal Vito, I am planning my first serious planted tank in my Rio125 and have found your journal very helpful. Its great to see a Rio Success story now and then! Well done!

With your cO2, can I ask where you got your cannister, how long it lasts and where you fill it up?


----------



## Vito (10 Jul 2011)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (NEW PICS July*



			
				dowheim said:
			
		

> Superb Journal Vito, I am planning my first serious planted tank in my Rio125 and have found your journal very helpful. Its great to see a Rio Success story now and then! Well done!
> 
> With your cO2, can I ask where you got your cannister, how long it lasts and where you fill it up?



Hi Dowheim, thank you for your kind words, god know how you came accross this journal as it was ages old but it really brang back some memories for me so for that I thank you.

The canister I had originally didn't lat more than a couple of months if I remember correctly and I used to get them re-filled at Maidenhead Aquatics St.Albans, I eventually changed to Fire extinguishers which would last me a good 4-5 months. If you haven't already invested in the co2 bottle I would strongly recommend a fire extinguisher as its cheap and lasts longer.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Richard Dowling (12 Jul 2011)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (NEW PICS July*

I was probably going to go down the Extinguisher route with a 2kg bottle most likely, Do you know what size yours was? 4-5 Months sounds pretty good! Did Maidenhead fill your extinguisher aswell or did you go elsewhere?


----------



## Vito (12 Jul 2011)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (NEW PICS July*

It was a 2kg, and I just bought new one instead of refilling but thats because they were being sold on here for a cheap price, I don't know if maidenhead refill FE's but my gut instinct is no, my advice would be to buy two, so when the first one runs out you have one on stand-by and you can source one or refill at that point otherwise a few days without co2 can cause catastrophic problems.


----------



## Westyggx (12 Jul 2011)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (NEW PICS July*

Vito what is the big plant in the middle mate?


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Jul 2011)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (NEW PICS July*



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> Vito what is the big plant in the middle mate?


I would say Blyxa Japonica


----------



## Westyggx (12 Jul 2011)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (NEW PICS July*

Is it on top of something? My tank is full of Blyxa and isnt this tall.


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Jul 2011)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (NEW PICS July*



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> Is it on top of something? My tank is full of Blyxa and isnt this tall.


It grows like a stem, so if you let it it will get tall, the only thing to watch for is you need lots of flow to the base or it will star melting and come loose.


----------



## Westyggx (12 Jul 2011)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (NEW PICS July*

Hmm ive had mine for maybe 5 months and it doesnt go higher than 4 inches? Will keep an eye on it then


----------



## Vito (12 Jul 2011)

*Re: Vito's first planted tank - Juwel Rio 125 (NEW PICS July*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Westyggx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This tank was taken down ages ago guys, thanks for the comments though and Paulo is right, if you let it, Blyxa will grow tall, but the lower leaves die due to lack of light I assume and become ugly so uprooting and trimming the lower ugly bits and re-planting the nice bits need to be done over time. For the record its been grown from the substrate up, I do miss the tank looking at it now and I currently haven't got one yet, I am waiting until I buy a place later this year to house my full ADA 120P setup I intend on getting but its going to set me back £3000 + Hardscape and plants so probably best part of £3500. For everything else there's mastercard


----------

